# Male Betta Fish names!!



## alinds26

I am a NEW betta mommy! :-D I have 3 beautiful boys!! Our first is a blue-green male that we named *Mr.Fish*. (actually our 3 year old named him that) Our second one is a Red male, I believe they called him a crowntail? His name is *Fireball*! Our third is a black one with some silver/white in his fin. I think he was a half-moon? 

Anyway our black one doesn't have a name yet!! And he isn't really showing much of a personality except that he does hide ALOT! He comes out to eat and then goes back into hiding. 

I am thinking of naming him Shadow, due to the fact that we never see him. 
But I would like some more input on names....
What do you think? And do you have any good names to suggest?









If I'm doing this right....^^^that should be our newest addition to our family :-D What do you think? Is he a Shadow or do you see something else?


----------



## Cinderwolf

I personally like shakespeare names for betta cause..well Look at them lol.

My Blue ct is named Benvolio lol, maybe you coudl use a name from a book you like or a film or soemthing But Shaddow is nice too.


----------



## Sivan

Wow! What a beautiful black and white boy! I'd name him something like Oreo or Popper (because it reminds me of Mr. Popper's Penguins), something along those lines. I like Shadow as a name, as it highlights his color. It would be nice to mention his white streaks too, they're so pretty.


----------



## alinds26

Cinderwolf - I'm not sure my husband would appreciate a bunch of bettas named after the men in my romance novels!! LOL!! I see what you are saying though and it's great suggestion. I will be keeping that in mind for our future bettas. (I am in the process of trying to talk my husband into another Betta tank!!)

Sivan - I really like Oreo! I should have thought of that one myself!! I just can't seem to find the names for these guys too easy though!! And I normally would have mentioned his white! BUT we didn't know he had any white, besides on his two bottom fins. That picture was the first on I ever took of him, and the white only showed up with the flash on. So i tried to take another picture, last night, but this time his white in the first picture showed up as a pinkish color (this picture was also taken when he was flaring at his reflection)

I included my 2nd picture of him. He was flaring at his reflection, which, all 3 of my bettas do when they catch a reflection in the glass


----------



## Cinderwolf

Haha no I bet he wouldn't ; ) LOL I like naming all my animals ' people' names and fancy people names are more fun hahaha.


----------



## Sivan

Ah, I see. My boy changed colors with flashes too. Hmmm.... For a mostly black fish?

Noir
Nebula
Midnight
Nightwing
Dusk

Or how about after his personality?


----------



## Katy

I love fireball as a name, btw! I have a few red firey CTs, I may have to swipe that name from you sometime!


----------



## BeckyFish97

I would say Oreo Pingu or Shadow!


----------



## dramaqueen

I like Shadow. He's beautiful.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Schatten! German for shadow.


----------



## GraceStromer

I named mine Alpha.


----------

